# PRAYER REQUEST..FULL OF ANXIETY AFTER TEST



## Ceelo (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello all. Well to get to it, I just took a civil service exam Thursday to become a Firefighter. I want this so very badly! I have studied, but was so nervous on test day! It's driving me crazy because I have to wait 4-6 weeks in order to get the results! My fiances neighbor is chief of training and he says that he will definitely look out for me, but he said all I gotta do is pass that test. I have spent years and years working for temp agencies, inside of warehouses, fast-food restaurants, retail, and now I am cleaning houses. I'm so unhappy at my job. I'm having to work around others that I feel do not pull the same load as me and I'm tired of being bitter on the inside from it. I just pray that the Lord sees fit to bless me with this career so I can help others and fulfill my purpose which is to serve. I really hope you guys can give me some advice as to keeping calm and allowing God to work. It's jus so hard having to wait all these weeks. Any encouragement and prayer is greatly appreciated. Thanks u guys


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 18, 2014)

Ceelo said:


> Hello all. Well to get to it, I just took a civil service exam Thursday to become a Firefighter. I want this so very badly! I have studied, but was so nervous on test day! It's driving me crazy because I have to wait 4-6 weeks in order to get the results! My fiances neighbor is chief of training and he says that he will definitely look out for me, but he said all I gotta do is pass that test.
> 
> I have spent years and years working for temp agencies, inside of warehouses, fast-food restaurants, retail, and now I am cleaning houses. I'm so unhappy at my job. I'm having to work around others that I feel do not pull the same load as me and I'm tired of being bitter on the inside from it. I just pray that the Lord sees fit to bless me with this career so I can help others and fulfill my purpose which is to serve.
> 
> I really hope you guys can give me some advice as to keeping calm and allowing God to work. It's jus so hard having to wait all these weeks. Any encouragement and prayer is greatly appreciated. Thanks u guys


 
Ceelo....



Fear not, for God is with you.  His everlasting love surrounds you and keeps you and perfects all that concerns you.  For you are under His care and deep within His heart. 

So....  Precious Ceelo.... Fear not.   For God's love shall never disappoint you and no good thing will He withhold from you, for you are His child indeed. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. 

Ceelo.... 'Fear not'


----------



## Ceelo (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks so much Shimmie..really needed to hear that


----------



## tolly (Jan 20, 2014)

I pray you get a favorable result. Try to be less anxious and trust that our prayers will be answered. Please update this thread when you get your result [good news]


----------



## Ceelo (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you Tolly! I really appreciate it. I'm doing a bit better. I was getting myself so down and out that it made me not want to continue on working out and prep myself for this kind of career. I started telling myself "what's the point if I don't pass this test??" I can't sell myself that short! I have to trust in God and act as if things were! So with all that being said, I'm going to continue prepping myself for this! I thank you all for your continued prayers and support. I most definitely will be posting my results here. God bless you all!


----------



## 4HisGlory (Jan 20, 2014)

@Ceelo - I pray that all anxiety and angst are removed from your thoughts. That peace will overtake your thoughts.

Is anything to hard for the Lord? Gen 18:14

That you trust in the Lord, rejoicing that his will, will be done. Find confidence in knowing that he will take care of you.

25 “Therefore I tell you, do not worry  about your life, what you will eat or drink; or about your body, what  you will wear. Is not life more than food, and the body more than  clothes? 26 Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. *Are you not much more valuable than they?**27 Can any one of you by worrying add a single hour to your life*?
 28 “And why do you worry about clothes? See how the flowers of the field grow. They do not labor or spin. 29 Yet I tell you that not even Solomon in all his splendor was dressed like one of these. 30 If  that is how God clothes the grass of the field, which is here today and  tomorrow is thrown into the fire, will he not much more clothe you—you  of little faith? 31 So do not worry, saying, ‘What shall we eat?’ or ‘What shall we drink?’ or ‘What shall we wear?’ 32 For the pagans run after all these things, and your heavenly Father knows that you need them. 33 *But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well.** 34 Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.*

Matthew 6:25 - 34


May you be encouraged.


----------



## LiftedUp (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Ceelo, I sent out a prayer for you.  

Philippians 4:19 (KJV)

19 But my God shall supply all your need according to his riches in glory by Christ Jesus.


----------



## Ceelo (Jan 20, 2014)

THANK YOU SO MUCH Nappygirl and LiftedUp! Just meditating today and the verses have me feeling so so much better. I find myself wanting to think back on the questions on my test, but my spirit will not allow me to do so..


----------



## TraciChanel (Jan 20, 2014)

LiftedUp said:


> Hi Ceelo, *I sent out a prayer for you.  *
> 
> Philippians 4:19 (KJV)
> 
> 19 But my God shall supply all your need according to his riches in glory by Christ Jesus.



 Me too. Can't wait to hear your praise report!


----------



## Ceelo (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks TraciChanel..I have to just trust him! I need to be in tune and focused on the things that he has already brought me through and done for me! I know he has not brought me this far fot no reason..waiting all these weeks for results will be good for me..I need to be patient and continue having faith through the "quiet moments". I know he is working behind the scenes.  I'm going to start confessing daily...I AM A FIREFIGHTER! Thanks and many blessings to you guys..I love coming here seein your posts and words of encouragement.


----------



## Ceelo (Jan 22, 2014)

Good morning ladies..im posting here this morning to let you all know about the confirmation I received from the Most High yesterday..
As you all know Im a cleaner. Yesterday was a long day and I was just so full of energy I just wanted to keep moving around. Well the last place to clean was a bankruptcy office we do twice a week. The first time we do it we only clean bathrooms and gather trash. The second time we do it we do trash, bathrooms, and vacuum. Well, yesterday was the first of the week so all we had to do was bathrooms and trash. 
Here's a little tidbit about me...Im not very good with change..lol, here at this office I always do BATHROOMS and have been doing them for close to a year. It was something about yesterday that made me want to switch it up so I just went with it and decided to do TRASH. 
I asked the girl that normally collects trash to help me so I could see which route she took to make it easier. I dont think she was too HAPPY about helping me bc it is a one person job, but she did so anyways.  Mind you this is someone that got me this job and I have been having issues with her throughout me working with her.
So, we started gathering trash and instead of her sticking with me she went off and did her own thing. I peeped it out, but yesterday I told myself I need to start getting in touch with my SPIRIT and allowing it to lead me. Instead of reacting to my atmosphere and what those around me do, I HAVE TO ACT AS IF THINGS WERE. At the end of the day I cant expect for everyone to do right and to do right by me. There is no room for GROWTH in that. The only thing I can do is to make sure my reactions remain POSITIVE.
So, I recognized what she did and went on my own ROUTE. While im there by myself gathering trash ,of course alot of my thoughts throughout the day lead to me as a firefighter and imagining what I would be doing and how I would be doing it. I was just so deep in thought about firefighting while I was doing trash that ALL OF A SUDDEN.. one of the ladies in the cubicles hollered out " Hey you guys, did you know that Olive Garden burned down today?" I felt it in my SPIRIT that this was confirmation..I mean out of all the days of coming here I decide to do trash and go my OWN route! I feel if I had never stepped out of the box and did something out of the ordinary then I would have never heard that statement. All I could say was thank you GOD! All yesterday I was telling myself I need to start doing better and feeding my spirit. I have been clogged with so many negative thoughts and energy that it has been smothering my spirit. Its time for change.
I know its long and I pray that I didn't bore anyone with my testimony, but I had to post this because I know for a fact that the Most High saw me working towards CHANGE yesterday and thats all he needed! I pray EVERYONE has a BEAUTIFUL,  SAFE, AND FRUITFUL DAY! GOD BLESS YOU ALL!


----------



## Ceelo (Feb 24, 2014)

Good morning ladies..just an update......I PASSED MY TEST!!)) God is good and im so thankful..I feel tge burden if waiting for my results has been lifted! Thank u all for ur thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ceelo Congratulations! God is so good and He is moving!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 24, 2014)

Ceelo said:


> Good morning ladies..im posting here this morning to let you all know about the confirmation I received from the Most High yesterday..
> 
> As you all know Im a cleaner. Yesterday was a long day and I was just so full of energy I just wanted to keep moving around. Well the last place to clean was a bankruptcy office we do twice a week. The first time we do it we only clean bathrooms and gather trash. The second time we do it we do trash, bathrooms, and vacuum. Well, yesterday was the first of the week so all we had to do was bathrooms and trash.
> 
> ...


 
Ceelo   Congratulations on passing your exam.  You are amazing, truly you are.  

Also your testimony above is very encouraging and I am very happy that you took the time to share it.   It blessed me so much.   All it takes is to 'change up' and follow / tune in with the Holy Spirit.   

God bless you and please continue to shine and share your light with us.


----------



## TraciChanel (Feb 24, 2014)

Ceelo said:


> Good morning ladies..just an update......I PASSED MY TEST!!)) God is good and im so thankful..I feel tge burden if waiting for my results has been lifted! Thank u all for ur thoughts and prayers!



Yay!!!  Yes God is so GOOD.  I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## Ceelo (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you all soooo much!! Im really thankful for this forum..you ladies are TRULY WONDERFUL and very INSPIRATIONAL!!!


----------



## Ceelo (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello again all! Just thought I would pop in as im still going thru my process to become a firefighter Well, I received a call a few days ago and I have to go in March 24th to take a physical agility test. I have been working out alot lately with my fiance to be prepared for the process because the test is no joke! I remain hopeful through it all and even the working out and the waiting patiently has been kind of tough, I can honestly say im enjoying the process..I thank the Most High for placing me here because he saw fit. I look back years ago how unsure I was of myself and how I felt as though I couldnt do anything. I had so many looking down on me as if I was nothing and couldnt accomplish what they could and for so so long I tried to be like others, but now here I am 26 years old and it has finally clicked not in just my mind, but in my spirit. There's no need to fathom what others have or to take a detour in life to mimic what others have because you feel lost or you dont know what your purpose may be because the thing about it is is that we ALL have a different purpose and when you stray towards someone else's purpose you do lose sight of it. Its all about patience and learning to listen to your spirit.
 I had an experience today at work that just kind of hit me in a positive way because I know im not supposed to be there. As you all know Im a cleaner and everyday I work with 2 other women to clean commercial and residential property.  Well one is the supervisor which is the owners niece. I received a text frm my supervisor this morning asking me would I be interested in cleaning a business by myself while her and the other worker go clean a house. Little bit of info, im not allowed to clean this particular house because im Black and of course the other 2 are white. The text really just threw my morning off so I replied yes I do mind, I do not want to clean an office building by myself especially when its a 3 person job sorry..She told me ok np. But when I get to work today they were both quiet and I received no help from either one of them like I normally do. Yes I was upset over it, but I said that tjis is crunch time. I have got to get away from this because first of all I dont feel comfortable working for someone who is ok with having racist clients especially when she has an array of clients to choose from. You guys this kind of had my spirits kinda low today because I felt out of place in a way I've never felt out of place before. I just ask whoever is reading foe some advice, thoughts, prayers or just whatever u feel in ur spirit to give. Im so frustrated.  I jus want a new start, a new environment to be in so I can be of service to those in need. I know this is lengthy,  but thank u all for allowing me to vent. God Bless


----------



## TraciChanel (Mar 17, 2014)

Ceelo, this is just temporary. That firefighter job is yours. When you are in your new position, this will be a distant memory. Yes, I would be livid as well about that situation with the owner having racist clients. But, it's all good. You are "movin on up"  They better take a picture!!! Because they will NOT be seeing you too much longer. For some reason, the song His Eye is on the Sparrow comes to my mind. ((HUGS))


----------



## Ceelo (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you TraciChanel!! Im telling you I was livid, but iys like I had to keep telling myself dont let this mess your day up..nothing but evilness. I have been claiming this job all day everyday! I love that song


----------



## Sosa (Mar 18, 2014)

Ceelo
I know what it is like to work around racist yt people or those who condone it . Don't ignore it, see it for what it is (their problem )...at the same time, never internalize nor fester any feelings of inferiority as a result of racist attitudes directed towards you. Determine you won't let it affect your state of mind. Keeping your mind on Christ, His love for you and ALL that He has in store for you will keep you in PERFECT peace  .

Congratulations on moving forward with your career!!! You are building a powerful testimony that will inspire many black girls one day....keep moving forward! Any negativity you meet along the way is just part of your phenomenal story .


----------



## Ceelo (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you so much for those words Sosa. They really came on time. I normally wake up in the middle of the night but this time I couldn't really go to sleep by this stuff was still on my mind, but this is so right.. I have got to keep my focus on the Most High. Thank u girl for the insight: )


----------



## Ceelo (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey u guys..hope everyone is having a great morning. We'll in the next hour I will be taking my physical agility test for the fire department.  So many emotions right now..lol I'm excited/nervous/happy with butterflies all in my stomach. I'm just ready to be there and get the feel of the scene. I have been working soo so hard and I know this test is no joke. If I pass then today will be the day I set a date for my interview. I'm just focusing on the Most High and how far he has brought me! It's truly amazing how I have come this far bc there was once a time I would not have even been trying to accomplish this bc I would jus tell my I wasn't worthy of it, but this time around..I AM! I thank you guys for all the prayers, advice, knowledge, and wisdom.


----------



## TraciChanel (Mar 24, 2014)

I hope your agility test went well! Update us when you can


----------



## Ceelo (Mar 24, 2014)

Well....I PASSED!! I'm so thankful.. they told me I did a really good job and everything! My next step is to turn all this other paperwork in and turn my fingerprints in so I can go on my interview. .

I am kinda anxious right now, because of the fact that this app is asking all about credit history and creditors and stuff and let's just say I def owe some people..SMH I jus am praying that it won't deter me from getting this job. I really hope I can get this fresh start. It's kinda getting in the way of me allowing myself to be happy about today bc I just don't want to be turned away from this opportunity bc of my credit standing...I found out I scored the highest on my exam and I just don't want these credit issues to be a factor...


----------



## TraciChanel (Mar 24, 2014)

Congratulations!! To God be the glory


----------



## Sosa (Mar 24, 2014)

Woohoo!!! CONGRATULATIONS CEELO!
I'm so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Ceelo (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank yall so much!! Now I just gotta get thru the interview hurdles and not let this credit thing get to me!


----------



## Ceelo (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello all! Went and turned my fingerprints in today along with my background info..The lady in the office told me they will be calling me for my interview soon. I'm excited and anxious at the same time
I know the will be doing a background check and it takes time to come back

My credit isn't all too hot. A couple of days ago I pulled my credit report up and started paying some things off and started payment plans on others. I feel like an idiot for not doing this sooner, but I hope that it doesn't dull my chances for this career. I just got paid today and let's jus say my check is pretty much gone due to paying these debts off, but thank the Most High I have a job to be able to do this with!

I'm focusing on keeping myself uplifted and just completely not worrying about it, but allowing the Most High to take care of it. Knowing that I can't do anything else but trust in Him. I don't want to worry anymore. It drives me insane

I ask for anyone reading if u have ever just been patiently waiting what really helps you to refocus? Meditation?  If you can jus offer some ideas I would greatly appreciate it. I come here to vent bc right now at this time alot of people do not know what I'm trying to do, and the people who do know I've told them not to tell anyone. Lol but I thank u guys for taking the time out for the responses.  They really help me! God bless u all and continue to have a beautiful day!!


----------



## Ceelo (Apr 1, 2014)

Good wonderful morning to u all!! The Most High is good and so wonderful at ALL TIMES..I just had to come and praise him for just who He is..He has brought me so far and continuing to take me further!! Yall have a blessed day.


----------



## sugarbaybie (Apr 4, 2014)

Prayed for you, but I see it's already worked out! Yes, God is SO good!


----------



## Ceelo (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you sugarbaybie..I'm thankful for making it this far..I'm continuing to patiently wait..they are doing the background checks right now and then will start with the interview process. .I'm so ready for what He has in store


----------



## Ceelo (Apr 17, 2014)

Deleted post..


----------



## Ceelo (Apr 30, 2014)

Just an update..my background check came back clear and my voice analysis test (lie detector test) is this Friday. .Most High is really doing things for me..and again THANK U THANK THANK U to @ TraciChanel for checking on me that day..I'm have been going through some things and u just don't know how that helped me..well, until next update..stay Blessed Queens


----------



## TraciChanel (Apr 30, 2014)

Aww!!! I told you, you had this girl!! I'm sooo happy for you. Friday will be a breeze too. God has opened this door for you. 

Keep us posted!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ceelo (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank u girl!) You know I will definitely keep u guys posted!!


----------



## Ceelo (May 3, 2014)

Well my lie detector test was a SUCCESS! ! I'm scheduled for my first interview next Friday! I'm so excited yet nervous bc I was told I would be sitting in front of 10 in the review board..I'm jus going to practice in the mirror and remain positive about it all..Thank you guys for all your kind words and I will continue to post updates!  Most High bless you all


----------



## TraciChanel (May 3, 2014)

Congratulations, Ceelo! Thanking God in advance for your success in your interview.


----------



## Ceelo (May 5, 2014)

Thank u so much you guys! The ball is seriously back rolling again and I'm ready to knock it out of the park! I'm going to be practicing in the mirror all week!


----------



## Ceelo (May 7, 2014)

Just a lil update. .well I got a call from the office telling me they are postponing the interview I had Friday but they are postponing everyone's interview. .yea told me they would call me in about a week to reschedule..I'm actually somewhat relieved..lol this is def a blessing in disguise bc now I have way more time to gather my thoughts for the interview questions,  and shop for some new attire.  Just wanted to let you guys know! Plz continue to pray for me!))


----------



## TraciChanel (May 7, 2014)

Still praying for you! Thanks for the update. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ceelo (May 14, 2014)

Just an update..my interview is next Thursday at 3! I'm excited and a lil nervous at the same time..The ball is back rolling


----------



## TraciChanel (May 15, 2014)

That's great Ceelo, I know you will do well.  Keeping you in my prayers for God's favor. Can't wait to hear your praise report 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## blazingthru (May 16, 2014)

I have to say, I have really been reading all your post and I have been so excited for you . Because a testimony is never really about you, its how your situation blesses someone else.  Keep updating, we are all in this with you. I am praying for you as well. I am hoping  I get a job soon and I find a really nice place to live.  One is very hopeful and the other is impossible, but we will see how this all plays out.  

I will say I am very excited about hearing of your adventures and your success in your new career.  I can appreciated your struggles best because its the overcoming that I keep being reminded of.  I hope your kind and gentle when you leave your old position and all its drama. 

I had a teacher, she was amazing. She said when she came here she had trouble getting a job, she had a BA but was in school getting her Masters. So she took any job to pay the bills and she had a younger boss, very young and rude and likes to push her weight around, she said I smiled everyday and did my job, That Chile was not going to mess with my plans for my future. She did her work and when she completed the program and got her degree she resigned and shocked the heck out of her manager, she said " oh I needed a job to pay the bills, I have my masters degree, *this was just a stepping stone*". So I took that as sometimes we have to deal with things we dislike in order to get to the next step.  As long as we know this is just a stepping stone in the journey. But there is something you can learn from every situation. As in Joseph, reread Joseph when  you get a chance, totally awesome. He endure so much but each situation, increased his strength, education, and understanding of how to live and adapt to Egyptian life, and taught  Joseph  how to RUN  ALL of Egypt.  Folks just read it but when you think about it that had to be some really hard stuff to learn in such a short time. To learn to run an entire country.  Amazing the things that God can do in our lives if we just trust and believe, my favorite scriptures is *Romans 8:28 And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose.*


----------



## Ceelo (May 17, 2014)

Thank u @ TraciChanel!  I'm ready to conquer this!) blazingthru, girl I thank you so so so so much for coming thru and posting bc your post made me really sit back and think..The story with your teacher shifted my mind to a very positive place and I'm so thankful for you posting it bc here lately I have been having the roughest time being in the same environment as those at my job..but after reading your post it allowed me to see from someone else's perspective and let's jus say I had had a wonderful day at work!!)

I have replayed so many times in my mind of a negative way to leave my job and the things that I can say bc of all the disrespect I have been exposed to with them, but I know my true self will not allow that to happen. Here lately the Most High has really been showing me to not stop being who I truly am bc of others and their actions.. Again blazingthru,  I thank you bc sometimes you don't realize it until it come from someone else..

Girl I know deep down that you will find a job and a nice place to stay. I will be praying for you and I hope that you will let me know the status of it all and keep me updated..I'm going to be reading Joseph as well

It's amazing how you guys thoughts and prayers have uplifted me and I'm so thankful for you all and will continue to keep you all in my prayers..

Right now I'm jus getting my thoughts situated for my interview questions. . The fire chief that has been helping me out said really as long as I am in good health to pass the medical examination I'm in there..so the interview really is not phasing me at the moment..lol I'm jus praying that everything goes well with my medical exam which is the last step

I pray that all of you Queens have a blessed and beautiful day..Thank u all for Everything and I will continue to update!)


----------



## Ceelo (May 22, 2014)

Ok..So I just came back from my interview today..I have to give u guys the rundown

So when I took my lie detector test a couple weeks ago I was told that I would have my FIRST interview with a review board which would consist of about 6 or more individuals that work for the fire department and then would have a SECOND interview at a later date with the HEAD CHIEF...

Ok so there was NO FIRST interview...I was introduced to the SECOND today and had no idea! 

The interview itself I felt went pretty well..He kept asking me why I wanted to be a firefighter and I answered every time with no hesitation..... THEN it got emotional. ...

He kept naming all of these gruesome, different scenarios that firefighters have to face everyday and he then asked what do you know about all of that?? I pulled from within and told him something that I had no plans of telling them. I told them about how when I was 4 I was with a babysitter who had me in the passenger seat and didn't have me buckled down all the way and the car door was a mess and ended up swinging open and I feel out and ended up having the majority of the skin from my face and arms taken off and all I remember were the firefighters showing up on the scene first and comforting me and making sure I was ok wholeheartedly. .

Well, I started tearing up and I told him if I can give myself in that way to other individuals and it be genuine. .I know I'm fulfilling my purpose and I know deep down that this is the profession for me to do that..

He told me that they would call me..I'm kind of not knowing what to think bc I don't want him to deem me as weak for getting emotional over that, but I dug really deep and meant it..I told him I was overly passionate before that question though..I'm praying to the Most High I didn't miss out on my chances bc of getting emotional towards the end..Overall I think it went well.. 

So now I'm just waiting on that phone call with good news..I'm going to continue to put it into existence. .I'm A FIREFIGHTER.
Thank you Queens for all of your support, love, and thank you for continuing to pray for me.. I'm going to focus on remaining confident that this is for me.. I WILL MOST DEFINITELY UPDATE YOU GUYS


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 3, 2014)

Ceelo, any good news yet??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ceelo (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry @ TraciChanel! ! I was just scrolling thru to put up a post and jus saw this!!!

Well I just got off the phone with them about a hour ago bc it's been driving me nuts with how long is taking. .I was told that they were working on that today and that they have not made a decision just yet. .

I know I should remain hopeful about it all, but honestly I'm feeling a bit low..I'm just praying and hoping for the chance to make a difference..

I'm just really needing to get out of this low place that I'm in..I've been missing some workouts and I know I need to stay on top of them. I jus have to focus on the bigger picture. Its just really hard when I'm working With the people I work with and how they are. . 

Sorry for it being so long, but I'm still patiently waiting and trying to stay motivated and uplifted in the process. .Thanks to you all for continuing to check on me and pray for me..I pray that you all continue to be blessed and  safe. I will return when I get another update. .


----------



## Ceelo (Jun 20, 2014)

UPDATE: Well I got a call from the Fire Department today and they will be calling me next week to schedule another interview!  I'm so happy and thankful for the most High giving me strength to Endure through this process..I had been having some low days bc I haven't been hearing from them, but this morning I woke and I told myself no more wrong, negative thinking! I told myself I got the job and I kept claiming it all morning. .and behold they called me as soon as I got off of work! 

I was just so happy and thankful I went and tried on what I was going to wear and I don't even know what day I have to be there! It doesn't matter bc I kno I'm a firefighter. .

I will def continue to update and I thank u guys for the support, wisdom, and prayers. Thank u for continuing to go along this ride with me..It pray you all have a blessed evening queens


----------



## Ceelo (Jun 27, 2014)

Update)

Well received a call from the fire dept today.. it was from the Head Chief!! Apparently he has been trying to get in touch with me this whole week, but I haven't gotten any voice mails or calls or anything so I figure they have been contacting my mother's house and I no longer live there..

He then started asking me "Do you still wanna work here??" And I'm like "yessir!!"
So He told me that he needed to see me and we scheduled for me to go in this upcoming Wednesday at 9am..

He kept asking me did I still wanna work there and I told him sir I have been waiting for this for over a year! I felt a little embarrassed since they have been trying to get in touch with me and I think it led them to think that I didn't want to pursue firefighting anymore, but now I'm just glad that it's all cleared up!))

So Wednesday is my day, and if he gives me the say so I will then have a physical to pass and then I'm in! I feel ands though I am already in bc I have and so ready claimed this!!) thank you and spread yall for going thru this with me and for your advice, thoughts, and prayers and thank you for continuing to provide it for me..

Just thank you for LISTENING. .even though I know I'm typing..I just don't have many I can go to to share my thoughts with. I have my fiance of course and he is is a wonderful support system,  but me being female going I to a male dominant field it means the world to me to share it with you all..Thank you Queens and God Bless! ))


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 27, 2014)

This is wonderful news!! Congratulations sis!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ceelo (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you so much sis @ TraciChanel!  

This has been such a long process,  but through it all the Most High has jus really been showing me to trust him no matter how long it takes..He's been showing me the power of PATIENCE also and that I have to have faith and believe in myself and to not expect anyone else to do it for me! The journey continues and the best is yet to come!)


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 30, 2014)

What a blessing, and look at all you went through so amazing. what a great testimony. It is very encouraging to me. I will keep you posted with my trials and my overcoming but the trials are still upon me and getting worst, still I am patiently waiting the outcome and moving forward.  what did God say. He said What no eye has seen, what no ear has heard, and what no human mind has conceived”— the things *God has prepared for those who love him*—Thank you so much for sharing your journey. My prayers are with you for your future.


----------



## Ceelo (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you blazingthru. ..I will continue to keep you in my prayers. .just know that what you are going thru, the Highs and the lows, loss and gain..All of this is to strengthen you, to grow you,  and to prepare you for what the Most High has in store for you, for others, and most importantly your Purpose.  I just turned 27 yesterday and had not realized this until lately.  I felt like I was in this whirlwind of negativity.  I went thru and still am going thru mess with my job. I could never understand how others can be so ignorant and inconsiderate.  I went thru and still am going thru issues with my family, but alot of the issues with my family come from me being so QUIET about the things that have hurt me from the time I was a child until now. I learned how you can really lose yourself just trying to stay in family members good graces and totally ignoring yourself. 

I allowed myself for years to let others bring me down and I allowed them to make me feel like no good can come to me and that I was incapable of living a fruitful life, But lies, lies, lies. Satan was really beating me down and I didn't really notice until I really put my faith forward in the Most High and stepped out of the shadows. I had to start commanding what type of day I was going to have. I had to voice into the Universe the outcome of a situation and have faith in just that.

Most importantly right now I'm learning to forgive.. There is no liberation without purification.  I had to really start "cleansing" from the inside and thats when I saw the birth of my breakthroughs..

There has been so much negativity that I had been holding onto for years that was consuming my well being.. so I started something new

I let my spirit lead me to what IT needed. I changed my lifestyle.  I'm now vegan, I fast, and I speak what I seek until I see what I spoke. These changes have done me so much good and my life has changed drastically.

I still am growing and I still have my trials, but I now know how to deal with them in the correct way and with the Most High by my side things are getting better and I continue to grow

blazingthru You are strong Queen and nothing will deter you from what the Most High has in store and it is Grand. I will continue to pray and  thank you for everything sister. Stay Blessed! ))


----------



## Ceelo (Jul 2, 2014)

Update: I Got The Job!!!)))) Thank the Most High!!

I et with the Head Chief today..Very short meeting. .His closing get words were " I don't like making mistakes,  and don't let me have made a mistake. "

I'm like "yessir!"..He said they would call me Thursday or Monday to set me up with a physical with the docs..That's the only thing I have to pass and I'm good to go!!

I'm so thankful. .I know I have a ton of work ahead of me, but it's worth it..I'm ready to continuing growing and Really start doing for others

So next step is the physical you guys! Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts as well as support..I'm will continue to update..God Bless!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 2, 2014)

Ceelo Congratulations! !!!


----------



## Sosa (Jul 2, 2014)

I am soooo proud of you girl!!! So very proud :'-)

Congratulations. .you did it!


----------



## Ceelo (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you all! I'm just so thankful!! )))


----------



## Ceelo (Jul 10, 2014)

UPDATE!!!! I hope everyone is great today!

Well I took my medical exam today and all I have to do is go back tomorrow to get my TB test,  and I also have to do the stool sample test :/......never done one before,  but I'm not complaining I have to turn the stool test in Monday when I go and get my TB test read..

I'm am praying that all of my test come back good..This is the LAST step of the process! They are trying to get the academy started August 1st or sometime August 15th..I probably will get notified of my results maybe sometime at the end of next week or the week after next..

I'm so thankful for this process and thankful for the future opportunities. .Thank you guys for being with me through this journey..


----------



## Ceelo (Jul 23, 2014)

UPDATE: Well jus got the call this morning that The medical exam went well and tomorrow I have to come in and sign some paperwork to finish getting the ball rolling!  I'm so thankful I couldn't stop thanking the Most High and I still cant! I'm sure I will find out the details on when the academy starts tomorrow..I will def keep you all posted))


----------



## Ceelo (Aug 7, 2014)

UPDATE : Goodmorning everyone. .I hope everyone is in peace and health.  I'm here with my latest update with the Fire Department. I'm going to pick up my books tomorrow The academy starts on August 18th and we already have assignments due that day..I'm grateful for you guys being in my corner and I appreciate the love and prayers and wisdom..Stay Blessed Queens


----------



## TraciChanel (Aug 10, 2014)

((HUGS)) Congratulations, Ceelo!! I'm SO happy for you! When He blesses, He REALLY blesses. You deserve it. Congrats again 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ceelo (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you @ TraciChanel! !! And thank you for always being around Queen!!!))))


----------



## Ceelo (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello all.. jus here for another update...



I started the academy August 18th and man it has not been easy..I wasn't expecting for it to be, but the physical nature of it is kicking my butt..I have been in tears everyday over it..my only issues are pushups and endurance. .

Thursday we had to take a physical assessment which consisted of running 1.25 miles, as many pushups as we could in a minute,  as many sit ups as we could in a minute, and as many chin ups as we could in a minute...You guys I had such a rough time..16 situps, 1 pushup that counted, 0 chinups, and I finished my run in 19 minutes and 23 seconds..I was so disappointed in myself..I get my behind handed to me everyday for not being able to keep up..

Friday the whole academy had to pay for the guys not cleaning up behind themselves in the dressing room and had to go outside and do pushups in the pavement..I couldn't keep up so I got sent back inside..The same chief that sent me in told me I had better get it together and I jus started tearing up..

My body is so sore I can't even do the things I need to do to get better today..I'm barely walking straight..I know this is what I want to do, but I'm jus trying not to get low and feel discouraged. .This is one of the hardest things I have ever had to do in my life..

We take a physical assessment test once once a month, so they told us if we don't improve the next test that they were going to let us go..I'm praying for all this soreness to go away so I can do what I gotta do..worrying about the physical has me straying from the books somewhat,  but I just wanted to let you guys know how everything was going..I hope you all are blessed


----------



## TraciChanel (Aug 26, 2014)

Hang in there Ceelo. God would not bring you this far if you weren't up to the challenge. I'm keeping you in my prayers! It will get better 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------

